# CRINGE moments to look back and LAUGH



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Ladies,

This sh*t is so hard, we need to laugh and let off a bit of steam. 

So lets start a funny stories thread. Doesn't have to be IF related. 

Me first!!!!!!

3 days after my Dads funeral (not the usual opening sentence for a funny story, I grant you) we had neighbours come over to look at our house, We were moving out (as renters) and they thought they might move in. We did the whole show them round, chats, coffee etc etc etc. Their little fella went off hunting / playing round the house, and came back down to the kitchen, and right in front of all of us, dropped my bloody vibrator on the floor (he had found it in my bedside table). 

PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!

R xxx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Great story Rubster that made me laugh.i don't think I can match that!

While working in a busy pub I tried to multi task by serving two drinks at once but got my strappy top top caught on a beer pump, ended up exposing by bra to the locals unable to save myself as had both hands full with drinks.


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's another one courtesy of my friend.

She went to the GP for a check up. The GP asked if she could do a breast check. This was YEARS ago when we were all in college. She was in art college at the time, as was her then boyfriend / now lovely husband. They had gotten a bit 'frisky' and giddy that afternoon. She didn't remember, but as she removed her bra for the GP to do the breast check, she exposed her lovely boobs complete with a BIG smily face on each one that her boyfriend had drawn onto them!!!!!!!!!

Honestly, that is the FUNNIEST story I have ever heard ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

R xxx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I make a prat out of myself on a fair regular basis!! 

1. Not being able to keep a progesterone induced fart in and trying (and failing) to stealthily let it off but doing a very loud trump in front of an entire class of 17 year olds during a lesson.

2. Shooting up IVF drugs in public - always fun to watch heads turn!! Not fun when you forget the syringe in your bag and have to explain why there is a long needle and syringe in your bag to the court security officer on your way into a family law case.

3. Yelling 'I STUCK MY FINGER UP MY @$$' in triumph to DH from upstairs after using cyclogest rectally for the first time and then coming downstairs to find a couple of giggling blokes that popped in to visit DH while I was upstairs.


----------



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thought I'd join in with one of mine!!

When I had my transfer in our last cycle my bladder was so full I actually pee'd on the lady doing the transfer!! I'd warned them before had that I was struggling to hold it but they said I would be OK - Obviously not!!


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

ive got a none tx related one:

when i first started dating DH we were round his mothers, where he lived at the time, and i was on my period and had to change my tampon. so i toddles off to the bathroom to sort myself out and put the rubbish in the 'bin'... well what i thought was the bin!
next time i see DH (new boyfriend at the time) he told me that his mom had asked him to tell me "it wasn't a bin id but my tampon in but just where she keeps her cleaning supplies" 

Aggghhh!

i seriously thought it was a bin with empty cleaner bottles in!
i mean really who doesn't have a bin in their bathroom cause there was nothing else in there! - stupid woman! my opinion of her hasn't improved lol!

but was still mortifying at the time! lol!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cringe at the Tampon story! 

I cringe at a Prostap induced   jealous/paranoia episode....I decided at 3am I needed to get up and check DPs phone (had never done it before) now he leaves it downstairs on charge and had told me the pin so he obviously has nothing to hide, I was going through all his messages and clicked on one from his brother and caught the call button, you know on an iPhone when it comes up on the screen 'calling' I was furiously trying to cancel it but it called! I had to text his brother saying 'sorry that was a mistake' pretending to be DP incase he panicked something was up, then I deleted the evidence and lay in bed scared waiting for him to wake so I could confess as I knew I had to 

Everytime I see his brother I dread him bringing up that random 3am call

Not my finest moment 


Lilly  x


----------



## Jonsgirl80 (Jun 6, 2013)

Some of these are hilarious!

The tampon one brought back a cringeworthy memory for me.

Just after I got together with my DH he was still living at his parents so it was hard for us to get any time alone. When they went on holiday he invited me over to spend the night - it was our little secret though as they'd forbidden him from ever having any girls staying over. 

Anyway I unexpectedly started my period in the afternoon - just before bed I went to his ensuite to change my tampon but there was no bin and I was too shy to ask him so I just threw it down the loo. I didn't realise at the time it was one of those of those saniflow things and you can't put anything down them - the following morning I woke to him swearing and cursing saying "this toilet is making an awful noise and it's blocked for some reason" the entire system had seized up! 

I just kept quiet initially but had to own up eventually when he called the plumber and he took the pipe off and said "oh there's some string here" and pulled it and out came a very mangled tampon.

Unfortunately the plumber sent the bill to his dad so we not only had the embarrassment of telling them how it blocked but also had to explain exactly why I was in his bedroom while they were away - needless to say they weren't impressed.


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Jonsgirl, I am currently in an office full of people and trying not to laugh out loud! That was hilarious!! My eyes are watering


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

oh dear - us ladies and our tampons! lol


----------



## Jonsgirl80 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wisp said:


> Jonsgirl, I am currently in an office full of people and trying not to laugh out loud! That was hilarious!! My eyes are watering


I know, I can laugh about it now but at the time I was mortified! Luckily his parents didnt hold it against me for too long


----------

